# Iron Maiden



## Bloodletting (8. Juni 2010)

So, nachdem vor 40 Minuten die erste Single zum Download freigegeben wurde, muss ein Thread her.

Für alle, die nicht warten/suchen wollen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7w_zyhIA1fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Außerdem das Cover zum Album sowie die Setlist:

Cover:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Setlist:

1. Satellite 15....The Final Frontier 8:40 
2. El Dorado 6:49 
3. Mother Of Mercy 5:20 
4. Coming Home 5:52 
5. The Alchemist 4:29 
6. Isle Of Avalon 9:06 
7. Starblind 7:48 
8. The Talisman 9:03 
9. The Man Who Would Be King 8:28 
10. When The Wild Wind Blows 10:59[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"] [/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"] [/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind. Das wird DAS Album dieses Jahres.[/font]


----------



## Haxxler (8. Juni 2010)

Das Lied bockt eigentlich ganz gut. Bin mal auf das Album gespannt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juni 2010)

el dorado überzeugt mich jetzt nicht so richtig ...
und wenn ich mir so dance of death und a matter of life and death anhöre und auf die länger der lieder gucke sind meine erwartung leider nicht sehr hoch :/
aber ich lasse mich mal überraschen


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

ich hab es mir grade eben angehört .. und naja, wer das neue progressive iron maiden mag wird das album lieben aber für mich war kein einziges lied bei bei dem ich sagen würde das es mir gefallen hat :/


----------



## Manowar (10. August 2010)

Ich sags mal so..live waren sie jetzt enttäuschend, weil sie die guten alten Sachen nicht gebracht haben :/
Maiden ohne den Trooper = kein Maiden


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so..live waren sie jetzt enttäuschend, weil sie die guten alten Sachen nicht gebracht haben :/
> Maiden ohne den Trooper = kein Maiden



du musst es auch mal so sehen .. irgendwann geht es einem auch auf den sack iron maiden zu spielen oder the trooper .. die spielen iron maiden immerhin schon seit 30 jahren und irgendwann wird es die band wohl, verständlicherweise, nerven :O 
die hatten doch erst vor 2 jahren ne große tour bei der sie alle alten lieder gespielt haben, jetzt spielen sie halt das neue und langweilige zeug :X


----------



## Bloodletting (10. August 2010)

Keine Ahnung, was ihr Würste habt.^^
Album ist sehr gut geworden, wie erwartet.
Hab bereits jetzt 3 Favoriten. (The Alchemist, The Talisman, [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]When The Wild Wind Blows)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zudem sind BNW, AMOLAD und DOD drei absolut geile Alben, die sich, meiner Meinung nach, nicht vor TNOTB oder SIT verstecken brauchen. (ich finde sie sogar ein Stück besser)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EDIT: Und was die Setlist angeht: Iron Maiden hat jetzt so viele Alben draußen, die müssen einfach ein paar Klassiker rausnehmen, sonst würde die Setlist entweder auf 50 Lieder anwachsen, oder keine neuen würden gespielt werden.[/font]


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zudem sind BNW, AMOLAD und DOD drei absolut geile Alben, die sich, meiner Meinung nach, nicht vor TNOTB oder SIT verstecken brauchen. (ich finde sie sogar ein Stück besser)[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> [/font]



BNW kommt bei mir direkt TNOTB aber AMOLAD UND DOD find ich doch eher schwach :/ 

ich muss mir das album vielleicht nochmal in ruhe anhören aber ich fand das jetzt so doch eher schwach


----------



## Bloodletting (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> BNW kommt bei mir direkt TNOTB aber AMOLAD UND DOD find ich doch eher schwach :/



Dance of Death: Rainmaker, No More Lies, Montségur, Dance of Death(!!!), Paschendale (!!!), Face In The Sand, Journeyman (!!!)

A Matter Of Life And Death: These Colours Don't Run, Brighter Than A Thousand Suns, The Pilgrim (Das Riff verdammt!), The Longest Day, Out Of The Shadows, For The Greater Good Of God (!!!!!!!!! Epischstes Heavy Metal Lied EVER)

Wie kann man diese Alben schlecht finden, ich versteh es nicht. o_O
Ich meine ... die meisten finden die Alben nicht so prickelnd, aber ich verstehe es einfach nicht.
Allein wenn ich die Songtitel im Kopf habe, bekomme ich schon einen halben Ohrgasmus.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dance of Death: Rainmaker, No More Lies, Montségur, Dance of Death(!!!), Paschendale (!!!), Face In The Sand, Journeyman (!!!)
> 
> A Matter Of Life And Death: These Colours Don't Run, Brighter Than A Thousand Suns, The Pilgrim (Das Riff verdammt!), The Longest Day, Out Of The Shadows, For The Greater Good Of God (!!!!!!!!! Epischstes Heavy Metal Lied EVER)
> 
> ...



ja, rainmaker und paschendale sind auch ganz gut aber der rest des albums gibt mir leider gar nichts .. ich steh einfach nicht auf diese langen iron maiden lieder
ich sage nicht das die alben schlecht sind, ich sage nur das ich die alben für mich persönlich eher was schwächer finde aber auch nur weil ich nicht diese langen lieder mag :O
und das neue album geht diese linie halt weiter und das ist einfach nicht meins


----------



## LordofDemons (10. August 2010)

jo das album haun wir in den charts auf platz eins so wie bruce es uns gesagt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



\m/ all hail to Bruce


----------



## Gerti (11. August 2010)

Hab bis zum W:O.A kein Maiden gehört und war echt überrascht, als ich sie live sah, werde mir wohl mal ein bisschen von ihnen anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ihateyou (12. August 2010)

Anstatt der Platte könnte ich auch direkt Dream Theater hören.


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

Ihateyou schrieb:


> Anstatt der Platte könnte ich auch direkt Dream Theater hören.



Guter Kommentar Kurzer, geh jetzt wieder deine Pseudonischenantimainstreammusik hören und lass die Grossen in Ruhe ja, danke!

@Topic: Iron Maiden ist einfach.... EPIC :-D eine der Bands von denen ich mal meinen Kindern erzählen werde!


----------



## Ihateyou (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Guter Kommentar Kurzer, geh jetzt wieder deine Pseudonischenantimainstreammusik hören und lass die Grossen in Ruhe ja, danke!
> 
> @Topic: Iron Maiden ist einfach.... EPIC :-D eine der Bands von denen ich mal meinen Kindern erzählen werde!



Maiden sind groß, aber das sind sie nicht geworden, weil sie einen auf Prog gemacht haben. Sollen das machen, wofür sie groß geworden sind und nicht sowas abziehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Ihateyou schrieb:


> Maiden sind groß, aber das sind sie nicht geworden, weil sie einen auf Prog gemacht haben. Sollen das machen, wofür sie groß geworden sind und nicht sowas abziehen.



30 jahre lang das gleiche spielen macht auch keine band glücklich, wenn die von maiden da spaß dran haben sollen sie das so machen, ich mein, die musik ist immer noch verdammt gut und mehr als genug fans hat maiden auch noch und zusätzlich gibts aus dem prog bereich ein paar neue fans .. mir persönlich gefällts zwar nicht so gut wie das ´80er zeug aber beschweren bringt auch nix


----------



## Bloodletting (13. August 2010)

Ach ja ... die alte Leier.

Typ A zu Band X: Mimimi, die Band verändert sich.
Typ A zu Band Y: Mimimi, die Band verändert sich nicht.


----------



## Ihateyou (13. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ach ja ... die alte Leier.
> 
> Typ A zu Band X: Mimimi, die Band verändert sich.
> Typ A zu Band Y: Mimimi, die Band verändert sich nicht.



Ich hab mich nur geäußert, dass, nach meinem Geschmack, ihnen diese Veränderung nicht steht. 
Natürlich muss sich 'ne Band mit der Zeit verändern, sonst kommt am Ende noch das selbe raus wie bei Motörhead.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Ihateyou schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nur geäußert, dass, nach meinem Geschmack, ihnen diese Veränderung nicht steht.
> Natürlich muss sich 'ne Band mit der Zeit verändern, sonst kommt am Ende noch das selbe raus wie bei Motörhead.



wenn motörhead sich verändern würden hätten die keinen einzigen fan mehr :´D
das selbe bei AC/DC und anderen bands .. gibt bands die brauchen ne veränderung und es gibt bands die 30 jahre lang erfolgreich das gleiche machen und es verdammt gut machen


----------



## Viper117 (13. August 2010)

Also ich hab eben die neuen Sachen im Auto gehört und find sie jetzt gar nicht sooo übel. Klar, es geht NICHTS über die Klassiker, aber das Album ist gar nicht so schlecht geworden wie es von manchen dargestellt wird. 
Eigentlich kann ich es ja schon nicht mehr hören: "Das neue Album ist behindert, die alten Sachen waren besser" "Neeee die neuen Sachen kannste in die Tonne kloppen" "Ach komm hör auf da ist nich ein Lied was es mit *beliebigen Songtitel einfügen* aufnehmen kann"

Immer wieder wenn ein neues Album auf den markt kommt wird erstmal nur kritisiert, kritisiert, kritisiert. Irgendwann sind auch die neuen Songs von Final Frontier "Klassiker" und ich könnte Wetten das dann wieder niemand was dagegen haben wird.

Ich hab auch nichts gegen Kritiker, nur man sollte sich vll. erstmal mit den Songs beschäftigen und das Album in Ruhe hören bevor man es knapp nach Release in Grund und Boden stampft....und genau das werd ich jetzt tun =)


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

Ich werde es mir holen sobald ich in die "Stadt" komme. Bus ist mir zu doof da da immer die ganzen Gangastas (wie sie sich so schön nennen) rumhocken und pöbeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich mich mal überwinde heisst es "öhm ja das haben wir nicht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (18. August 2010)

Scheibe gestern für okaye 12,99 eingetütet. Bisher bin ich nicht allzu glücklich mit der Scheibe, hab sie aber auch "erst" 3 mal durchlaufen lassen.
Songs zu lang, alles zu breitgezogen. Songs fetzen nicht, mir alles ein bisschen zu seicht. Aber evtl. zündet die Scheibe noch irgendwie.

Falls sich das Ding wer bestellt: Kauft bloß nicht die Limited Edition - schrottig ohne Ende und das Bonusmaterial ist ein Witz! Z.B. ist das Video zum Titeltrack dabei, das gibts es aber auch schon seit Wochen auf der offiz. Homepage von Iron Maiden...

edit: Ich steh' total auf das Cover : D Kitsch ist King!


----------



## Breoal (19. August 2010)

Ich denke, das Problem liegt daran, dass man sich von Iron Maiden ein Bild durch die unzähligen Alben gemacht hat.
In der Geschichte des Heavy Metal haben sie Meilensteine hingelegt, und jetzt, wollen sie eine neue Schiene wählen, den "Old-School" Heavy Metal der Zeit anpassen.

Ich finde dies eigentlich wesentlich erfrischender und interessanter...Wenn mann zum Beispiel ACDC anschaut, seit x Jahren, egal welche CD man hört, es klingt immer gleich.
Kommt eine neue CD von ACDC raus, knall ich ne alte ins Laufwerk, und das Gefühl/Klang/Emotionen sind genau die gleichen wie beim neuen Album, weils identisch klingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, auch für mich gehören auf einem Live-Konzert The Trooper, The Number of the Beast usw. 100% dazu. Aber eigentlich will ich ja auch die neuen Lieder hören, darum kann ich auch gut
verzichten.

MFG Breoal


----------

